# 11/2 coilspring for coyote ?



## vinny (Dec 16, 2007)

is a 1 1/2 coilspring strong enough to hold a coyote or will they pull out every time?


----------



## mikecraw015 (Jun 8, 2007)

I've caught all of my western Oregon bobcats in Duke #1 1/2 coils with my own center swiveling and one other swivel installed in the middle of the chain. These 'cats were taken in dirt-hole sets for ****. Now, if i were specifically targeting bobcats i'd probably go with #2 or #3 coils. I'd suggest the same for yotes. Where I live there are A LOT more bobcats than coyotes, so i dont really target the dogs too much. Hope this helps some.

Mike


----------



## rangeman (Dec 7, 2006)

Vinny, if you are useing stock traps....... I personally would say you will have alot of pullouts. I tried for several years to catch cats, and canines, only to find alot of empty traps. I have since bought some completely modified #2 & #3 traps and finally hold the yotes and cats. By modified I mean 4-coil offset, baseplated, laminated jaws, crunch proof swivels, shock springs, you get the idea. Once you see the catch circle a mature yote leaves, you will be a believer. You can spend alot of money on your equipment but it is worthit when you start holding your catches. There is a guy named Smitty that did some great mods on my old stock traps. He had a web site and was on this site last year, but I have not seen any recent posts. He helped me learn alot. I held a yote last week with a modified 1.75 bridger he did for me. You can order the parts and do the work yourself if you can weld and know what to do. If you will read some of the older posts on this site you can learn alot without so much of a learning curve like I had to go through. Good Luck!


----------



## vinny (Dec 16, 2007)

mikecraw015 thanks for the info im just starting so any little bit helps.
that pretty cool your 17 and catch'n them, im 19 and got alot to learn.


----------



## vinny (Dec 16, 2007)

thanks for the info rangeman


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i have caught and held several coyotes in victor 1 1/2s that were set in those "ya never know what your gunna catch" spots along a river but i would not reccomend specifically targeting them with them step up to at least 1.75s i would personally rather use a bigger trap in the set mentioned above but i dont want to risk losing a **** by doing so so in answer to your ? yes they will hold a coyote but no i would not reccomend them snares would also be a valuable tool for you to learn how to use


----------



## trapper16 (Dec 12, 2007)

i wud use somthing bigger like a #2 or #3 4coiled buts thats just me because ive had many yotes pull out of 1 1/2s.


----------



## MO_coon-catcher (Oct 22, 2007)

do u think that 1.5s will hold a coyote if you set at least two of them close enough that it will get caught in both


----------



## trapper16 (Dec 12, 2007)

it oght to but ive niver tried it


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

MO_coon-catcher said:


> do u think that 1.5s will hold a coyote if you set at least two of them close enough that it will get caught in both


It's best to use the right size trap for the job.


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

If you can get your hands on a few Montgomery 1.5s you should have no problems holding a coyote. IMO they are the best "ya never know" trap ever made. Cumberlands had some new ones a few years ago (not sure how).


----------

